# Incisor Removal Surgery?



## Ainsleys_mommy (May 6, 2012)

One of the ND bucks I'm taking in on Mother's Day has maloclussion (sp?) and I didn't know if anyone had any experience with the now-recommended incisor removal surgery? Does anyone know about how much it costs?


----------



## Nela (May 7, 2012)

Is it recommended by the vet that is treating him or do you mean that it is generally recommended? For my lil guy, the vet has kept it as a possibility but wants to wait and see how things progress naturally. She is also trying to push as long as possible to avoid the risk of sedation, anesthesia, etc. at his young age. How old is he and has he been evaluated? Someone recommended I get x-rays of his head done to see the roots as that would give a better indication. As for cost, I am afraid I cannot help since it varies greatly depending on the area and the clinic. I hope you get better answers


----------



## LakeCondo (May 7, 2012)

Could we have more background on why your taking him in? Is this a foster?


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (May 7, 2012)

The person who currently has him was going to cull him because of it. I told her I'd take him in and either keep them trimmed or do the surgery. I'm not suppose to pick him up until Sunday. I have an appt for him the next day to see what's going on and what the vet recommends. He is only 8 1/2 weeks old. I would definitely wait until he's old enough to be neutered and get it all done at once to minimize the risk of him being put under twice.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 7, 2012)

OK. Let us know what the vet recommends. Be sure to ask about price if he/she suggests anything major.


----------



## jess227 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Ainsleys_mommy wrote: *


> One of the ND bucks I'm taking in on Mother's Day has maloclussion (sp?) and I didn't know if anyone had any experience with the now-recommended incisor removal surgery? Does anyone know about how much it costs?


When I adopted by bunny Pim, 3 and a half years ago he also had malocclusion. His breeder was also going to cull him if she didn't adopt him out =( Your vet will probably want to file his teeth for a while (mine filed Pim's every 2-3 months for almost a year). Sometimes once they are filed properly, they may have a chance to line up properly. Pim's never lined up properly and the vet suggested having his incisors removed as it would be better for him in the long run. He had the surgery 2 and a half years ago. I believe the total bill came to about $250-$300. It was totally worth it, though. He's a much happier bun now.
Also, something to note, until you and your vet decide to have the teeth removed, you should bring him in to have them filed as well. Clipping them can be traumatizing and the vets will give him a light sedative and actually use a dremel tool to file them.


----------



## Haley (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not sure about the price since it was so long ago (I want to say around $250) but my bunny Max had them removed. His was due to a dental abscess at the base of one..since they had to remove one tooth they figured the grinding down would be a stress so they removed all four incisors and the peg teeth. Max was great and ate normally after the surgery. He would pick things up with his lips and chew with his incisors.
I think it's a cost/benefit situation. Talk to your vet to see how much trims cost and then try to decide how many he will need per year plus the stress of the vet visit. 
If it were me, I think I would bring him home and see how his teeth are over the course of a few months before I made such a big decision..some bunnies only need them trimmed very rarely and others as often as once a month.
Best wishes!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 27, 2012)

Haley wrote:


> I'm not sure about the price since it was so long ago (I want to say around $250) but my bunny Max had them removed. His was due to a dental abscess at the base of one..since they had to remove one tooth they figured the grinding down would be a stress so they removed all four incisors and the peg teeth. Max was great and ate normally after the surgery. He would pick things up with his lips and chew with his incisors.
> I think it's a cost/benefit situation. Talk to your vet to see how much trims cost and then try to decide how many he will need per year plus the stress of the vet visit.
> If it were me, I think I would bring him home and see how his teeth are over the course of a few months before I made such a big decision..some bunnies only need them trimmed very rarely and others as often as once a month.
> Best wishes!





:yeahthat:


----------

